# Predatory Fish



## Scoria

Hi,

Thank you, Xenon.

Essentially, Josh has deleted Predatory Fish. We are currently attempting to restore the site. A rudimentary version of our forum should be accessible by this evening. If you have any questions, please direct them to me.

Best regards,

The Staff


----------



## Xenon

that stinks. Feel free to utilize this forum to keep PredFish members up to date on the restoration.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

That sure wasn't a very nice thing to do. Best of luck getting it back up and running.


----------



## weezplz

yeah, i hope you get it back up!


----------



## janus




----------



## Blacksheep

Xenon said:


> that stinks. Feel free to utilize this forum to keep PredFish members up to date on the restoration.
> [snapback]782190[/snapback]​


Again, one more example of Xenon's heart. Good job Xenon!

Jeffrey


----------



## remyo

go xenon


----------



## Judazzz

Damn, that's an f-ed up thing to do...









I hope you guys get things up and running again soon - good luck


----------



## MR HARLEY

Yes as Judazz Said I hope you guys get up and running soon


----------



## Fido

Damn sorry dude.


----------



## Xenon

PastorJeff said:


> Again, one more example of Xenon's heart. Good job Xenon!
> 
> Jeffrey
> [snapback]782380[/snapback]​


Thanks Jeff. We essentially share an identical userbase so this is naturally the best place for them to get news out to their members.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Unbelievable

Good luck with the restoration guys.


----------



## captin howdey

i got scared,didnt know what was going on







. youre the man xeon


----------



## Kain

Damn that sucks







what will happen to all the sponsors that paid for their ads over on pfish? best of luck to you guys


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Good luck getting it back up soon Scoria.


----------



## o snap its eric

How the heck do you delete a site by accident? Or was it?

GL with it nonetheless


----------



## Xenon

o snap its eric said:


> How the heck do you delete a site by accident? Or was it?
> 
> GL with it nonetheless
> [snapback]782577[/snapback]​


Who said anything about an accident?


----------



## Scoria

o snap its eric said:


> How the heck do you delete a site by accident? Or was it?
> 
> GL with it nonetheless
> [snapback]782577[/snapback]​


Unfortunately, our software renders several "warning" messages prior to the execution of your command(s). It couldn't have been accidental.


----------



## o snap its eric

Hmmm... i always thought Josh was a predfish lifer......reppin predfish and his guns all the time.


----------



## Xenon

Oh well, lets not put this thread in that direction (even though I started it







). Just check this thread for updates on the restoration.


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dident even notice it was down


----------



## slylie

Interesting!!

Josh's expected absence from the restored board will be a blessing.

Good luck with the restore sam... (or is it trey?) im sure the board will be back up soon in your hands.


----------



## Xenon

I dig Trey better than Sam I think.


----------



## Xenon

Xenon said:


> I dig Trey better than Sam I think.
> [snapback]782674[/snapback]​


<--------------- looks like a Trey as well.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

what happened........they had some good info


----------



## slylie

THE trey ---->


----------



## Xenon

slylie said:


> <--- THE trey
> [snapback]782683[/snapback]​


hes hot


----------



## slylie

had to edit it cause the arrow came out on the wrong guy... anyways, trey parker from south park...


----------



## Josh

Here's the absolute truth. Ever since my father died, I haven't been the same. I got injured by the ray, and I got addicted to pain pills. I became paranoid, and assumed everyone was out to get me. In the process of that, I managed to alienate everyone, including you Dave. You have no idea how truly awful I feel about that. Nothing I could ever say could make up for the hurt I tried to inflict upon you. You're a really decent guy, and deserved nothing of my deluded ramblings. It has all been a downward spiral, and I totally lost control, and I let it affect everyone around me.

I thought you were all in the wrong, and that everyone was out to get me. I can't believe I was thinking/acting that way.

Last night, all I remember was taking a sleeping pill (ambien), and closing my eyes. I woke up to 50 people asking me why I deleted the forum. I cannot believe that on any level of consciousness that I would do such I thing, but I checked the logs on my laptop, and it was true. I know this is just a fish forum, but I have been in tears all day. Tears for the people I have hurt in the process of my downward spiral. I apologize to all of you, all of the people that I have hurt, and all of the damage that I have caused. I make no excuses for what I have done.

I am the one who put the oxycodone in my mouth and swallowed. Nobody forced me to do so. I was the one who didn't listen when Scoria, Clay, Mattias, and Slylie were all telling me that I had a serious problem. I blamed them for everything, not myself.

I don't know what to say....... Just let me get my life together, and let me get everything back to the way that I was before May 9, and August 27'th. Again, I am so sorry for the hurt that I have caused any and all of you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me, but I feel that I truly need to apologize from the bottom of my heart to each and every one of you. You are all wonderful people, and I love all of you dearly, To the ones I have hurt, from the bottom of my heart, I am sorry.

Good luck to all of you, God bless, and may your fish continue to get fat and f*ck.

Joshua H Smick

[email protected]

If you'll let me, I'd still like to contribute to the hobbyist portion of this whole internet thing. I have absolutely relished sharing my adventures and experiences with all of you, no matter how many of you thought that they were bullshit









Again, Good luck to all of you, god bless, and I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me for the absolutely incredibly horrible things that I have done.


----------



## DiXoN

thats a shame good luck getting it back again.
dixon


----------



## rchan11

Why do we need both sites? Aren't they the same Pred fish and P-fury?


----------



## fishofury

Damn that really sucks, I hope you guys get it up and running soon. Good luck.


----------



## piranha45

asdfdaerkjh5tbq3 tgd

well not being the guy who pays the server bills for the place i wont bitch, but ill be really looking forward to the forum restored anyway asap ^^


----------



## Xenon

piranha45 said:


> asdfdaerkjh5tbq3 tgd
> 
> well not being the guy who pays the server bills for the place i wont bitch, but ill be really looking forward to the forum restored anyway asap ^^
> [snapback]782707[/snapback]​


Ah p45 returns. sort of.


----------



## o snap its eric

Josh, you need some sort of help.....

BTW: a lot of these post i read from your "adventures" are purely stupid actions you did not think twice about doing. Its as if your very careless if your life. Everything is a game or something. I dont know but your "adventures" is just outta this world stupid. Your in total control of yourself. Its your bad your doing all this and i dont feel sorry for you at all besides the fact that you lost your dad.

You should stop being a drama queen and when you do something stupid you will jsut tell us a sob story and expect the rest of the community to sympathize for you and everything will be better.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

wow what a shame. Hope you guys get up again soon


----------



## Judazzz

o snap its eric said:


> Josh, you need some sort of help.....
> 
> BTW: a lot of these post i read from your "adventures" are purely stupid actions you did not think twice about doing. Its as if your very careless if your life. Everything is a game or something. I dont know but your "adventures" is just outta this world stupid. Your in total control of yourself. Its your bad your doing all this and i dont feel sorry for you at all besides the fact that you lost your dad.
> 
> You should stop being a drama queen and when you do something stupid you will jsut tell us a sob story and expect the rest of the community to sympathize for you and everything will be better.
> [snapback]782765[/snapback]​


What everyone thinks of it is up to them to decide: if you want to make your point to individual people, be a man and use the pm system.
Don't turn this into a pissing contest.


----------



## Gumby

Josh said:


> Here's the absolute truth. Ever since my father died, I haven't been the same. I got injured by the ray, and I got addicted to pain pills. I became paranoid, and assumed everyone was out to get me. In the process of that, I managed to alienate everyone, including you Dave. You have no idea how truly awful I feel about that. Nothing I could ever say could make up for the hurt I tried to inflict upon you. You're a really decent guy, and deserved nothing of my deluded ramblings. It has all been a downward spiral, and I totally lost control, and I let it affect everyone around me.
> 
> I thought you were all in the wrong, and that everyone was out to get me. I can't believe I was thinking/acting that way.
> 
> Last night, all I remember was taking a sleeping pill (ambien), and closing my eyes. I woke up to 50 people asking me why I deleted the forum. I cannot believe that on any level of consciousness that I would do such I thing, but I checked the logs on my laptop, and it was true. I know this is just a fish forum, but I have been in tears all day. Tears for the people I have hurt in the process of my downward spiral. I apologize to all of you, all of the people that I have hurt, and all of the damage that I have caused. I make no excuses for what I have done.
> 
> I am the one who put the oxycodone in my mouth and swallowed. Nobody forced me to do so. I was the one who didn't listen when Scoria, Clay, Mattias, and Slylie were all telling me that I had a serious problem. I blamed them for everything, not myself.
> 
> I don't know what to say....... Just let me get my life together, and let me get everything back to the way that I was before May 9, and August 27'th. Again, I am so sorry for the hurt that I have caused any and all of you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me, but I feel that I truly need to apologize from the bottom of my heart to each and every one of you. You are all wonderful people, and I love all of you dearly, To the ones I have hurt, from the bottom of my heart, I am sorry.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, God bless, and may your fish continue to get fat and f*ck.
> 
> Joshua H Smick
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If you'll let me, I'd still like to contribute to the hobbyist portion of this whole internet thing. I have absolutely relished sharing my adventures and experiences with all of you, no matter how many of you thought that they were bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Good luck to all of you, god bless, and I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me for the absolutely incredibly horrible things that I have done.
> [snapback]782694[/snapback]​


Josh, while I'm new to the who'd p-fury/pred fish community, and I don't know you, I understand where you are coming from completely. I've seen many people on a forum I work at lose the battle with an opiate addiction and become totally incoherent and they end up either killing themselves or going to jail. However, don't let that get you down. We had many members who were opiate addicts completely recover. We had an admin who was a hardcore heroin junkie in his younger days but he went to a detox program and started attending NA meetings and painting. We've got a moderator who just came to the same realization that you did about his addiction to opiates, and he's currently taking some time off to detox, go to NA meetings and straighten his life out.

That is my suggestion to you: You've realized that you have a problem, that's always the first step, and one of the hardest. The second part is actually seeking help for it. Look up your local Narcotics Anonymous meeting place and go to some meetings. Also search for a detox center, they can help you overcome the withdrawal symptoms big time.

As far as the Ambien thing goes, I know exactly where you are coming from. I don't know why but one night I took an ambien, then decided to finish off the whole bottle. 12 pills in all, 120mg of Ambien. Should have killed me. Apparently I sent a text message to my girlfriend at the time telling her goodbye and I loved her. When I woke up the next day I was tripping (apparently I ate some mushrooms while I was all crazy on ambien). I got online and saw all sorts of weird IM's from people. Then I checked my voicemail and it hit me what I had done. Told my parents about it and they took me to the hosptial to make sure it didnt do any damage to my organs. I was fine... except for being badgered by some guy from a mental ward asking me if i was suicidal. Thing was that I was not, the ambien brought this out in me, and I think you know exactly where I am coing from.

Ambien works great for sleep, but that period before you fall asleep can lead to some very stupid things being done. I understand what happened 100% I would definately do things on Ambien that I would never even THINK of doing while sober, couple that with opiates and viola: a deleted website. I think I might actually be one of the few people who understands what went on(or didn't go on) in your mind at the time.

I would like to see how many cases like this have happened with Ambien. I think that drug might need to be pulled from the market. Needless to say, since that one night, I haven't touched Ambien or had any desire to.

I wish you good luck on your journey of rehabilitating and I'll be anxious to hear what the experience was like.

-Gumby

Edit: A note to all of you who think Josh is some kind of monster. I didn't know him prior to this, but an opiate addiction and/or ambien can do the same thing to anyone. Understand that this was not his intentional doings, the drugs did it. I know that may sound like a cop out, but seriously: drugs can turn you into a COMPLETELY different person.


----------



## fishofury

Judazzz said:


> What everyone thinks of it is up to them to decide: if you want to make your point to individual people, be a man and use the pm system.
> Don't turn this into a pissing contest.
> [snapback]782788[/snapback]​


I agree, this should have been handled through PM.


----------



## o snap its eric

Judazzz said:


> What everyone thinks of it is up to them to decide: if you want to make your point to individual people, be a man and use the pm system.
> Don't turn this into a pissing contest.
> [snapback]782788[/snapback]​


Will do


----------



## Xenon

I just wanted this thread to be a place for people to find the status of predfish


----------



## Gumby

o snap its eric said:


> Josh, you need some sort of help.....
> 
> BTW: a lot of these post i read from your "adventures" are purely stupid actions you did not think twice about doing. Its as if your very careless if your life. Everything is a game or something. I dont know but your "adventures" is just outta this world stupid. Your in total control of yourself. Its your bad your doing all this and i dont feel sorry for you at all besides the fact that you lost your dad.
> 
> You should stop being a drama queen and when you do something stupid you will jsut tell us a sob story and expect the rest of the community to sympathize for you and everything will be better.
> [snapback]782765[/snapback]​


Ignorance isn't going to help in in this situation. 
What do you know about opiate addiction? 
You ever been there? 
Do you know what Ambien is? 
Ever taken it? 
Know it's side effects?

If not, it's not wise to speak out of ignorance. It hurts others and makes you look dumb when someone who does know what they're talking about steps in.


----------



## o snap its eric

people still can find the status of predfish. Its just that individuals would like to come into this thread and express their feelings in reguards to what happen to predfish and i just expressed my .02 back.


----------



## KeemCambell

well isnt this good times, that sucks man, but it is good to know wuts actually goin on, i thought it may be some upgrade like xenon is doin, apparently not lol, oh well cant wait till its up


----------



## o snap its eric

Gumby said:


> Ignorance isn't going to help in in this situation.
> What do you know about opiate addiction?
> You ever been there?
> Do you know what Ambien is?
> Ever taken it?
> Know it's side effects?
> 
> If not, it's not wise to speak out of ignorance. It hurts others and makes you look dumb when someone who does know what they're talking about steps in.
> [snapback]782809[/snapback]​


No i have never been through opiate addiction. Nor will i need to because i will not get myself to use that crap unless for medical reasons and even at that i will only get a limit/small supply. Not enough to get me addicited.

As requested by admins, if you want i will take this convo through PM. All i have to say is that there are very sympthictic people who has not been on this board long enough.


----------



## Death in #'s

piranha45 said:


> asdfdaerkjh5tbq3 tgd
> 
> well not being the guy who pays the server bills for the place i wont bitch, but ill be really looking forward to the forum restored anyway asap ^^
> [snapback]782707[/snapback]​










yeah p45 is back
ive been missing u bro


----------



## huntx7

Well I'm confused... someone said PredFish and P-Fury are the same... is this true?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Pfury and PredFish are definitely *NOT* the same.

We specialize in piranha. While they encompass all PREDATORY fish.

PredFish was deleted.

PFury is undergoing upgrades with the server and software.


----------



## Xenon

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pfury and PredFish are definitely *NOT* the same.
> 
> We specialize in piranha. While they encompass all PREDATORY fish.
> 
> PredFish was deleted.
> 
> PFury is undergoing upgrades with the server and software.
> [snapback]782869[/snapback]​


dont forget our non piranha forums karen


----------



## Xenon

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pfury and PredFish are definitely *NOT* the same.
> 
> We specialize in piranha. While they encompass all PREDATORY fish.
> 
> PredFish was deleted.
> 
> PFury is undergoing upgrades with the server and software.
> [snapback]782869[/snapback]​


dont forget our non piranha forums karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Xenon said:


> dont forget our non piranha forums karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]782874[/snapback]​


We're *piranha*-fury, which was the point I was trying to emphasize


----------



## fishofury

KeemCambell said:


> , i thought it may be some upgrade like xenon is doin
> [snapback]782832[/snapback]​


I also thought it was an upgrade at first


----------



## badmatt

will we still keep all our member tittles information and post counts?

this royaly sucks


----------



## BAMBINO

> that stinks. Feel free to utilize this forum to keep PredFish members up to date on the restoration.


----------



## elTwitcho

That's a fucked up thing that happened, but people who get addicted to drugs can't be held responsible for their actions. I had a roomate who for a month and a half was one of the most standup guys I knew, who would give his last dollar to another person just because they needed it. After that month and a half his speed addiction that he'd tried to kick took over again and he was a completely different person. You can't judge a person for what they've done as an addict the same way you can a sober person because you're seeing the actions of so and so the addict, not so and so the person. I'm really sorry this happened, and there is a degree of personal responsibility involved for getting addicted in the first place, but it's a more complicated issue than if a straight person in their clear mind did the same thing.

I hope pred fish gets back on it's feet soon


----------



## Peacock

elTwitcho said:


> That's a fucked up thing that happened, but people who get addicted to drugs can't be held responsible for their actions.


Bull sh*t.

they are VERY responsible for their action and should pay for them with extremely severe consequences.

Drugs are not an excuse. they should be a window for people to endure harder consequences...

FDA...


----------



## Gumby

Peacock said:


> Bull sh*t.
> they are VERY responsible for their action and should pay for them with extremely severe consequences.
> 
> Drugs are not an excuse. they should be a window for people to endure harder consequences...
> 
> FDA...
> [snapback]783001[/snapback]​


On no, another one of these intolerant conservative types









Peacock, you never replied to my drugs thread


----------



## Clay

Xenon, I apologize in advance, but I must really step in when a load of crap has been shoveled of such a great magnitude. I will attempt to decipher and add the factual portions that were left out or just plain twisted. Please leave this up, as it is certainly pertinent to the 


> Here's the absolute truth. Ever since my father died, I haven't been the same. I got injured by the ray, and I got addicted to pain pills. I became paranoid, and assumed everyone was out to get me. In the process of that, I managed to alienate everyone, including you Dave. You have no idea how truly awful I feel about that. Nothing I could ever say could make up for the hurt I tried to inflict upon you. You're a really decent guy, and deserved nothing of my deluded ramblings. It has all been a downward spiral, and I totally lost control, and I let it affect everyone around me.


You have been hating Dave long before the pain pills. This is bogus. Your father's death was not really a changing point for you. I have known you for more than 5 years, and you have not changed in those 5. You STILL make the irrational decisions that have landed you in this situation. You STILL have an excuse for every one of your actions - this time it is Ambien and pain pills. An excuse is an excuse, and a lie is a lie.


> I thought you were all in the wrong, and that everyone was out to get me. I can't believe I was thinking/acting that way.


Sure you can. You have been doing this for a good long time.


> Last night, all I remember was taking a sleeping pill (ambien), and closing my eyes. I woke up to 50 people asking me why I deleted the forum. I cannot believe that on any level of consciousness that I would do such I thing, but I checked the logs on my laptop, and it was true.


This is a lie. You KNEW that you had done it. You told Trey that you were just searching for pics of your father and just looking for your files to move them off. You KNEW that you tried to access a Dotster account that wasn't yours and then explained it as attempting to add your new website to his DNS servers so he could manage it for you. RIIIIGHHHHT. You then said that you didn't remember any of it and looked on your laptop only to find that *gasp* it was true. To delete a database in our particular setup, there are 3 "are you sure" prompts. You have to delete ALL of the databases manually and one at a time. And you don't remember any of this? I was born at night, but not last night. 
You know exactly what you did. It is a shame that you can use the excuse of Ambien and people believe it. It has been an ongoing problem for years. You see, hacking and crashing boards isn't unique for you. You did it with AquaticTerrors many times. I covered for you saying that you would never do such a thing. However, you continued to hack and delete their board again and again.... After that series of incidents, I todl you that it was wrong and that you can't ever do that again. I just wouldn't support you in that ever again. Then, years passed and you did it again. You just recently hacked AquaticPredators and tried to start a problem with them. It's unfortunate that your recollection is only as you want to type it. When I didn't support you and drew a firm line in the sand, you accused me of plotting agaisnt you and only maintaining a "squeeky clean" image. Perhaps I was just apologizing for your blatent crimes (yes, hacking IS a crime) and seperating YOUR actions from the rest of PFISH. That was over a month ago. Since then, you have done nothing but "borrow" money from the Pfish fund and spend it on stuff that YOU wanted. THAT is the truth.



> I know this is just a fish forum, but I have been in tears all day. Tears for the people I have hurt in the process of my downward spiral. I apologize to all of you, all of the people that I have hurt, and all of the damage that I have caused. I make no excuses for what I have done.


Ambien, pain pills, I didn't know I did it... all sound like excuses. Get real and just admit that you were pissed because you got caught stealing the money from pfish and that you sold the domain name in order to negate that debt. You felt like you had lost it and you were pissed. So pissed that you deleted the board in one last fit of anger. It's ok to admit what really happened. Just stop with the load of sh*t and be honest for once.



> I am the one who put the oxycodone in my mouth and swallowed. Nobody forced me to do so. I was the one who didn't listen when Scoria, Clay, Mattias, and Slylie were all telling me that I had a serious problem. I blamed them for everything, not myself.


I hope that you can accept responsibility and really get help. I think you need some real help and not just surround yourself with enablers who will be "yes-men" and give you sympathy. Josh, I have done nothing but support you and try to help you for all the years I have known you. Anyone who knows us can tell you that, but I am done with actively helping you. I have been done since you said the hurtful things you said last month. I accepted your apology last night and I really do wish you all the best in life. I just want you to be honest. It will be your biggest problem in life if you don't.


> I don't know what to say....... Just let me get my life together, and let me get everything back to the way that I was before May 9, and August 27'th. Again, I am so sorry for the hurt that I have caused any and all of you. I don't expect any of you to forgive me, but I feel that I truly need to apologize from the bottom of my heart to each and every one of you. You are all wonderful people, and I love all of you dearly, To the ones I have hurt, from the bottom of my heart, I am sorry.


I hope you can get it back to normal and get yourself in a position where you just aren't hurting.



> Good luck to all of you, God bless, and may your fish continue to get fat and f*ck.
> 
> Joshua H Smick
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If you'll let me, I'd still like to contribute to the hobbyist portion of this whole internet thing. I have absolutely relished sharing my adventures and experiences with all of you, no matter how many of you thought that they were bullshit
> 
> Again, Good luck to all of you, god bless, and I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me for the absolutely incredibly horrible things that I have done.
> 
> This post has been edited by Josh: Today, 03:54 PM


What's done is done.


----------



## BraveHeart007

I knew something was fishy about his explanation....

Thanks Clay for setting the record straight

Youve always been a straight shooter...

BH



 Clay said:


> Xenon, I apologize in advance, but I must really step in when a load of crap has been shoveled of such a great magnitude. I will attempt to decipher and add the factual portions that were left out or just plain twisted. Please leave this up, as it is certainly pertinent to the
> You have been hating Dave long before the pain pills. This is bogus. Your father's death was not really a changing point for you. I have known you for more than 5 years, and you have not changed in those 5. You STILL make the irrational decisions that have landed you in this situation. You STILL have an excuse for every one of your actions - this time it is Ambien and pain pills. An excuse is an excuse, and a lie is a lie.
> Sure you can. You have been doing this for a good long time.
> 
> This is a lie. You KNEW that you had done it. You told Trey that you were just searching for pics of your father and just looking for your files to move them off. You KNEW that you tried to access a Dotster account that wasn't yours and then explained it as attempting to add your new website to his DNS servers so he could manage it for you. RIIIIGHHHHT. You then said that you didn't remember any of it and looked on your laptop only to find that *gasp* it was true. To delete a database in our particular setup, there are 3 "are you sure" prompts. You have to delete ALL of the databases manually and one at a time. And you don't remember any of this? I was born at night, but not last night.
> You know exactly what you did. It is a shame that you can use the excuse of Ambien and people believe it. It has been an ongoing problem for years. You see, hacking and crashing boards isn't unique for you. You did it with AquaticTerrors many times. I covered for you saying that you would never do such a thing. However, you continued to hack and delete their board again and again.... After that series of incidents, I todl you that it was wrong and that you can't ever do that again. I just wouldn't support you in that ever again. Then, years passed and you did it again. You just recently hacked AquaticPredators and tried to start a problem with them. It's unfortunate that your recollection is only as you want to type it. When I didn't support you and drew a firm line in the sand, you accused me of plotting agaisnt you and only maintaining a "squeeky clean" image. Perhaps I was just apologizing for your blatent crimes (yes, hacking IS a crime) and seperating YOUR actions from the rest of PFISH. That was over a month ago. Since then, you have done nothing but "borrow" money from the Pfish fund and spend it on stuff that YOU wanted. THAT is the truth.
> 
> Ambien, pain pills, I didn't know I did it... all sound like excuses. Get real and just admit that you were pissed because you got caught stealing the money from pfish and that you sold the domain name in order to negate that debt. You felt like you had lost it and you were pissed. So pissed that you deleted the board in one last fit of anger. It's ok to admit what really happened. Just stop with the load of sh*t and be honest for once.
> 
> I hope that you can accept responsibility and really get help. I think you need some real help and not just surround yourself with enablers who will be "yes-men" and give you sympathy. Josh, I have done nothing but support you and try to help you for all the years I have known you. Anyone who knows us can tell you that, but I am done with actively helping you. I have been done since you said the hurtful things you said last month. I accepted your apology last night and I really do wish you all the best in life. I just want you to be honest. It will be your biggest problem in life if you don't.
> I hope you can get it back to normal and get yourself in a position where you just aren't hurting.
> 
> What's done is done.
> [snapback]783013[/snapback]​


----------



## Gumby

Dude, I'm telling you, take some ambien and don't go to sleep for about 3 hours.

Tell me you remember what you did the night before the next day.

Amnesia is a *very* common side effect of Ambien.


----------



## Peacock

Death Penalty!!!!!!!!!!

STRING HUM UP!


----------



## CraigStables

Gumby said:


> Dude, I'm telling you, take some ambien and don't go to sleep for about 3 hours.
> 
> Tell me you remember what you did the night before the next day.
> 
> Amnesia is a *very* common side effect of Ambien.
> [snapback]783025[/snapback]​


He might well of not known the next day, but he knew what he was doing when he was doing it...THAT is totally different to amnesia!


----------



## DrewBoOty

I gotta back Clay on this, this isn't anything new for Josh, and there is always an excuse. I can't count how many times you've done something then screamed Ambien or some other med.

Your a friend Josh, but Clay is right. You know that!

You need to get help as well, especially if you are addicted to something.. like I said the other night.. hospital, detox.. something. From what I see, you're getting worse everyday.


----------



## Peacock

Drew said:


> From what I see, you're getting worse everyday.
> [snapback]783036[/snapback]​


and WILL untill something is done. he needs help fast.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Clay said:


> I was born at night, but not last night.
> [snapback]783013[/snapback]​










Sorry thats just hilarious.


----------



## mr limpet

This thread should have been locked on the first page. I can't believe I read it.


----------



## Umbriferum

AAAAAAANNNNNYYYYway, moving right along, we're going to have the site back up and running soon, and then it will be business as usual.


----------



## Gumby

CraigStables said:


> He might well of not known the next day, but he knew what he was doing when he was doing it...THAT is totally different to amnesia!
> [snapback]783033[/snapback]​


You know what you're doing sure, but you don't realize the consequences. All logic and morals seem to go out the window when ambien is involved. You make up all kinds of illogical and seemingly well thought out excuses. The brain just doesn't function properly.


----------



## Umbriferum

and mr limpet - please shut up. thanks.


----------



## Mattias19

Gumby said:


> You know what you're doing sure, but you don't realize the consequences. All logic and morals seem to go out the window when ambien is involved. *You make up all kinds of illogical and seemingly well thought out excuses. The brain just doesn't function properly.*
> [snapback]783106[/snapback]​


In that case, Josh would've been on Ambien for years -- not just the last few months. So, I think in this instance you'd be best left to leave your assumptions at the door and let the people that have known Josh, in varying degrees, for the last several years and know of his track record paint the proper picture.

A good play by him to try and drum up a sympathy crowd, but it's worn thin and disappeared from those that have *repeatedly* tried to give him a voice a reason.

The line was crossed last night/this morning, IMO, and PFish moves into a new era now.

It'll be back (shortly) and better than ever!


----------



## mori0174

Xenon said:


> dont forget our non piranha forums karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]782874[/snapback]​










Our admin has been the victim of a double post.


----------



## Innes

Xenon said:


> dont forget our non piranha forums karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]782874[/snapback]​


I think karen forgot them long ago


----------



## DiXoN

this is by far one of the saddest incidents i have seen on the many fish boards i frequent.
pred fish was the first for me and i have been on there for as long as i have had the net to get fish info.
i really hope josh that you do get some help and i hope that the rest of pred fish's admins get the board back up and sorted, hopefully the divide that has been running through the pred fish staff for quite a while can come to a close.
good luck getting the database back it sounds like you may be getting access to the info.
i look forward to getting back on.
dixon


----------



## Umbriferum

unfortunate, but if we can anything away from this it's that it is now done. josh had his way and went out with a bang, and now we can get on with it without having to pander to any unpredictable personalities on the staff.


----------



## BraveHeart007

It remains to be seen. But there where some very special topics on certain predatory fish species (non piranha). That for the most part the pics and informative replys are irreplaceable. If those topics are deleted because of this huge act selfishness.

Thats messed up.....


----------



## Xenon

testing my upgrade. thanks.


----------



## Olson

DiXoN said:


> this is by far one of the saddest incidents i have seen on the many fish boards i frequent.


I couldnt agree more,this is totally shocking to most of us....


----------



## slckr69

who are all you people... lol well looks like we are accepting refugees from pred fish at exactly the wrong time when our forum is getting switched...

lol welcome maybe ill go check out the new pred fish when its up..


----------



## Xenon

slckr69 said:


> who are all you people... lol well looks like we are accepting refugees from pred fish at exactly the wrong time when our forum is getting switched...
> 
> lol welcome maybe ill go check out the new pred fish when its up..
> [snapback]783217[/snapback]​


predfish will be up soon enough guys.... with a new upgrade too


----------



## elTwitcho

Peacock said:


> Bull sh*t.
> they are VERY responsible for their action and should pay for them with extremely severe consequences.
> 
> Drugs are not an excuse. they should be a window for people to endure harder consequences...
> 
> FDA...
> [snapback]783001[/snapback]​


Listen dick, in a perfectly sober state of mind you yourself claim to pull wheelies through traffic on the freeway so shut the f*ck up about harder consequences. You should have your balls fed to a pack of rabid mice and then put through a woodchipper feet first. From another person I might have listened to your viewpoint, but you are the worst kind of trash that puts innocent people at risk for no reason


----------



## dracofish

Well I certainly hope that they get the site back up and all the drama that's been going on between Pfish and the other boards subsides for the betterment of the hobby. I just wish we could all get along because when it boils down to it, we're all here for pretty much the same reason(s). Josh has said and done some horrible things lately to lots of people and I really hope that he seeks help for whatever it is that's causing his behavior. On one hand you can't help being angry with him, and yet on the other you can't help feeling sorry. I really do hope things get better on his end.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

elTwitcho said:


> Listen dick, in a perfectly sober state of mind you yourself claim to pull wheelies through traffic on the freeway so shut the f*ck up about harder consequences. You should have your balls fed to a pack of rabid mice and then put through a woodchipper feet first. From another person I might have listened to your viewpoint, but you are the worst kind of trash that puts innocent people at risk for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783245[/snapback]​


Hey there is no need for that sh*t. Just shut your mouth if you can control it.


----------



## armac

Peacock said:


> Death Penalty!!!!!!!!!!
> STRING HUM UP!
> [snapback]783032[/snapback]​


How many times did you beg your way back into P fish? Shut up, when you grow up then you can speak


----------



## elTwitcho

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hey there is no need for that sh*t. Just shut your mouth if you can control it.
> [snapback]783266[/snapback]​


How are you going to get mad at me? He's the one saying this dude (Josh) who unfortunately has really messed his sh*t up deserves the harshest penalties possible yet he's a wheely pulling through traffic jackass who apparently thinks he's doing nothing wrong.

Since this thread isn't about pea c*ck being trash, I'm going to shut up instead of derailing anymore.

Like I said before, I hope both Josh and predfish get their sh*t worked out.


----------



## slckr69

hmmmmm Xenon what is this mysterious bonus to the new pred fish... now im interested..

and el twitcho... i agree with you totally. why should he judge someone else. i dont think he knows josh's whole situation i for sure dont thats why i said nothing about him.. i dont even know who he is before this.


----------



## Xenon

they are upgrading too I believe.


----------



## o snap its eric

cant log in though.


----------



## Hypergenix

Xenon,
So, this happen when i wasn't on the forum for awhile. 
But anyway, nice layout.









HypEr


----------



## Xenon

I really only intended this thread to be an update to all our common members.... not a prosecution of anyone.


----------



## spawnie9600

Filo said:


> Damn sorry dude.
> [snapback]782439[/snapback]​


thats a good thing right


----------



## the_w8

wow i sense hostility.....i cant get on either


----------



## hyphen

guhh...so how about them packers, ey?


----------



## Ralphie917

i had something funny to say before - when i wasnt logged in....but now i cant remember it...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

elTwitcho said:


> How are you going to get mad at me? He's the one saying this dude (Josh) who unfortunately has really messed his sh*t up deserves the harshest penalties possible yet he's a wheely pulling through traffic jackass who apparently thinks he's doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Since this thread isn't about pea c*ck being trash, I'm going to shut up instead of derailing anymore.
> 
> Like I said before, I hope both Josh and predfish get their sh*t worked out.
> [snapback]783269[/snapback]​


I'm not mad at you. Never have been. But that doesn't warrant the verbal trash talking that is littered with profanity. If you feel you need to vent feel free to PM him. And who cares if Peacock doesn't think and pulls wheelies threw traffic. Quite honestly he is the biggest person at risk and might die from it someday. Who knows? But in short a paragraph full of profanity is not needed in this thread or on this site for that matter. This is a thread to keep Pfish members up-to-date on the progress of their site. Please leave it that way.


----------



## BraveHeart007

I agree.....

Cut out the swearing Twitchy or else ill bitch slap you because its really getting old...












Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I'm not mad at you. Never have been. But that doesn't warrant the verbal trash talking that is littered with profanity. If you feel you need to vent feel free to PM him. And who cares if Peacock doesn't think and pulls wheelies threw traffic. Quite honestly he is the biggest person at risk and might die from it someday. Who knows? But in short a paragraph full of profanity is not needed in this thread or on this site for that matter. This is a thread to keep Pfish members up-to-date on the progress of their site. Please leave it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783450[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido

spawnie9600 said:


> thats a good thing right
> [snapback]783316[/snapback]​


Yeah I meant sorry about their site going down.


----------



## Fido

BraveHeart007 said:


> I agree.....
> 
> Cut out the swearing Twitchy or else ill bitch slap you because its really getting old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783477[/snapback]​


----------



## slylie

clay said:


> You have been hating Dave long before the pain pills. This is bogus.


i allways thought that, but never understood the reasoning....









when i read josh's post, i was allmost ready to accept his apology, but after hearing that im having second thoughts... clay, you really laid things out on the table, im glad you wrote that as i soon forgot the things that josh has done to me and others.... including hacking other boards, using my account on pfish to read my pm's, and what ill never forget is making public a very personal and traumatic event that happened to me.. something i felt i had to tell friends i trusted to get off my chest, and something that haunts me everyday, that i wouldnt wish on anyone.

i dont know what to say, but i am excited to see how pfish will be without josh, i think his attitude bought a bad vibe to the board in the first place.


----------



## Ralphie917

i wanna learn how to hack a board


----------



## pythonwill

Clay said:


> It has been an ongoing problem for years. You see, hacking and crashing boards isn't unique for you. You did it with AquaticTerrors many times.
> 
> You just recently hacked AquaticPredators and tried to start a problem with them.


He was also responsible for deleteing Aqua-Addiction not long ago. some of you may feel sorry for him but thats exactly what he was gunning for with his post. Im not buying it, he knew what he did and plain didnt give a sh*t.
My 2cents

Will


----------



## o snap its eric

how come no one noted about my post


----------



## Suppoko

lol the good thing is that i was finally forced to register here too







been meaning to but jsut never got around to it


----------



## marco

the board isnt down.

everyone is just banned


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

eehh...yikes,so thats what happend...you dont know how many times i kicked my comp cause i thought it was acting stupid....hoping for the best i really liked that site.


----------



## Josh

Clyde2004 said:


> Xenon, I apologize in advance, but I must really step in when a load of crap has been shoveled of such a great magnitude. I will attempt to decipher and add the factual portions that were left out or just plain twisted. Please leave this up, as it is certainly pertinent to the
> You have hated Dave long before the pain pills. (As did you Clayton, We were both figuring out a nice way to get rid of him, because he wasn't good for the site)This is bogus. Your father's death was not really a changing point for you. I have known you for more than 5 years, and you have not changed in those 5. You STILL make the irrational decisions that have landed you in this situation. You STILL have an excuse for every one of your actions - this time it is Ambien and pain pills. An excuse is an excuse, and a lie is a lie.
> Sure you can. You have been doing this for a good long time.
> (Did I deny that?)
> This is a lie. (Untrue, drunk message left on tse's voicemail, in which I was incoherent). You KNEW that you had done it. (No, I don't, but I wish that I had remembered)You told Trey that you were just searching for pics of your father and just looking for your files to move them off. You KNEW that you tried to access a Dotster account that wasn't yours and then explained it as attempting to add your new website to his DNS servers so he could manage it for you. RIIIIGHHHHT. You then said that you didn't remember any of it and looked on your laptop only to find that *gasp* it was true. To delete a database in our particular setup, there are 3 "are you sure" prompts. You have to delete ALL of the databases manually and one at a time. And you don't remember any of this? (That's right, I don't. The same time I don't remember waking up on the floor the other day, the same time I woke up in the hospital with a totaled car, want to see the medical reports?)I was born at night, but not last night.
> You know exactly what you did (I do know). It is a shame that you can use the excuse of Ambien (it is not an excuse, Intake it to black out and it works) and people believe it. It has been an ongoing problem for years. You see, hacking and crashing boards isn't unique for you. You did it with Aquatic Terrors (you can only take so much of the threats from Adrian Martinez before you take a stand) many times. I covered for you saying that you would never do such a thing. However, you continued to hack and delete their board again and again.... After that series of incidents, I told you that it was wrong and that you can't ever do that again. I just wouldn't support you in that ever again. Then, years passed and you did it again. You just recently hacked Aquatic Predators (I was given a password, and discovered not only a coup against pfish, but a they had given my mothers home address to a stalker) and tried to start a problem with them (I tried to protect the community from them, but you saw that as a chance to destroy me. You win). It's unfortunate that your recollection is only as you want to type it. When I didn't support you and drew a firm line in the sand, you accused me of plotting against you and only maintaining a "squeaky clean" image (You do. You wanted Matthias and mojo out. WHenever we'd ban someone, you would be the first to send them a PM letting them know how everyone voted. You are not a team player. You are a snake, you are a liar, and you're not a very nice person). Perhaps I was just apologizing for your blatant crimes (yes, hacking IS a crime) and separating YOUR actions from the rest of PFISH. That was over a month ago. Since then, you have done nothing but "borrow" money from the Pfish fund (my account) and spend it on stuff that YOU wanted. (No, again asshole, it was either stay in the regency, or be in the cold, my mother stole all my bank cards, and that[s all that I had left. I just that, since I assumed that we were "friends" what a joke that was.) THAT is the truth. (I'll agree with that)
> 
> Ambien, pain pills, I didn't know I did it... all sound like excuses. Get real and just admit that you were pissed because you got caught stealing the money from pfish and that you sold the domain name in order to negate that debt. You felt like you had lost it and you were pissed. So pissed that you deleted the board in one last fit of anger. It's ok to admit what really happened. Just stop with the load of sh*t and be honest for once.
> 
> I hope that you can accept responsibility and really get help. I think you need some real help and not just surround yourself with enablers who will be "yes-men" and give you sympathy. Josh, I have done nothing but support you and try to help you for all the years I have known you. Anyone who knows us can tell you that, but I am done with actively helping you. I have been done since you said the hurtful things you said last month. I accepted your apology last night and I really do wish you all the best in life. I just want you to be honest. It will be your biggest problem in life if you don't.
> I hope you can get it back to normal and get yourself in a position where you just aren't hurting.
> 
> What's done is done.
> [Snapback] 783013[/snapback]​


I decided that the domain name and the forum was mine. It was taken form me during duress. So, I removed the database, as it belonged to nobody but me. Predatoryfish.net is mine. So is the property on the dedicated server. I can do what I want with it. However, my domains disappeared out of my account, only to be told that I was being given $1700 and to f*ck off. This wasn't acceptable. So, I shut it down, and will be getting the dolman name back. I mistook this as being a group of friends, not a business venture. Now, we play business. Pfish is done. I suggest that you all move on. Watch in the future for pfish to become a totally different entity.

Clay, seriously, screw you. You wanted Dave out. You wanted Matthias out. You wanted neo out. You wanted run out. When a lot of those people left, you left yourself blame free. You are a liar, a cheat, and a confidence trickster. And you also have an incredibly hairless body. You are a backstabbing piece of sh*t that will tell you one thing, and then go tell someone else another. You claim you wanted a democratic system, but because mad when people started to speak up. This democracy thing doesn't work clay. The board was finished due to the staff infighting. If I had kept it as a dictatorship from the first, it would be just like pfury, in the clear. Anyhow, the server is paid for by me, I registered the domain, and I want them back. I also want my picture directory back. You can keep the forum, whatever you can resurrect from it. I'm off to start new things with predatoryfish.net, So, I ask that you hand the domain name back over, and do what you need to do.

My god, everyone I've met is right about you. You are a snake, who is only out to benefit yourself. Just............. die


----------



## MoJo

Josh said:
 

> I decided that the domain name and the forum was mine. It was taken form me during duress. So, I removed the database, as it belonged to nobody but me. Predatoryfish.net is mine. So is the property on the dedicated server. I can do what I want with it. However, my domains disappeared out of my account, only to be told that I was being given $1700 and to f*ck off. This wasn't acceptable. So, I shut it down, and will be getting the dolman name back. I mistook this as being a group of friends, not a business venture. Now, we play business. Pfish is done. I suggest that you all move on. Watch in the future for pfish to become a totally different entity.
> 
> Clay, seriously, screw you. You wanted Dave out. You wanted Matthias out. You wanted neo out. You wanted run out. When a lot of those people left, you left yourself blame free. You are a liar, a cheat, and a confidence trickster. And you also have an incredibly hairless body. You are a backstabbing piece of sh*t that will tell you one thing, and then go tell someone else another. You claim you wanted a democratic system, but because mad when people started to speak up. This democracy thing doesn't work clay. The board was finished due to the staff infighting. If I had kept it as a dictatorship from the first, it would be just like pfury, in the clear. Anyhow, the server is paid for by me, I registered the domain, and I want them back. I also want my picture directory back. You can keep the forum, whatever you can resurrect from it. I'm off to start new things with predatoryfish.net, So, I ask that you hand the domain name back over, and do what you need to do.
> 
> My god, everyone I've met is right about you. You are a snake, who is only out to benefit yourself. Just............. die
> [snapback]783712[/snapback]​


He's not wrong, Josh. At least not about the REAL stuff. Everyone...every forum is going to have infighting occasionally. The problem with you making statements like that is that you have lost all credibility. Your are the boy who yelled "Wolf", pal. You have fucked up and apologized more than most can remember.

You're the reason I stepped down as moderator at Pfish. With you doing your psycho-Josh shtick...I just couldn't in all good faith be associated. And that's a damn shame. I have considered you guys friends now for years....but like I explained to Clay, if you were the "owner" and continued to do crazy sh*t like hack sites, post pictures of used condoms, and just be crazy psycho guy...it wasn't for me. And all the hopes and dreams for the site would be inevitably dragging that bag of sh*t wherever it went. uh-uh.

So now. Your latest post...is this something you are going to remember? You going to be apologizing for this in two hours? It's really a small internet, Josh. And the community of predatory fish keepers makes it smaller. If you hope to salvage any of this...walk away. Get some f*cking help. You are not the first young man to loose a father. Is this the way he would want you to act? Is this the legacy oh HIS choosing? Think about it Pal.

All this said, you know I still consider you a friend. And...from the heart...really hope you can pull it together. It's a fish forum Josh. Don't make another mistake.

Sam...Clay...guys...good luck. Stay focused and you'll be fine.


----------



## slylie

> Clay, seriously, screw you. You wanted Dave out. You wanted....










why does everyone hate on me?









for the record, pfish will allways be my child.. perhaps it might get passed on to diferent owners like a cheap slut, but that baby came outta my womb.... perhaps you guys secretly hated me because you knew all along that i made the board that you loved and tried to make better, and it sickened you to think that the pfish you had your hands allover was a feeker birthed from this mans ass.

soo....


----------



## slylie

MoJo said:


> He's not wrong, Josh. At least not about the REAL stuff. Everyone...every forum is going to have infighting occasionally. The problem with you making statements like that is that you have lost all credibility. Your are the boy who yelled "Wolf", pal. You have fucked up and apologized more than most can remember.
> 
> You're the reason I stepped down as moderator at Pfish. With you doing your psycho-Josh shtick...I just couldn't in all good faith be associated. And that's a damn shame. I have considered you guys friends now for years....but like I explained to Clay, if you were the "owner" and continued to do crazy sh*t like hack sites, post pictures of used condoms, and just be crazy psycho guy...it wasn't for me. And all the hopes and dreams for the site would be inevitably dragging that bag of sh*t wherever it went. uh-uh.
> 
> So now. Your latest post...is this something you are going to remember? You going to be apologizing for this in two hours? It's really a small internet, Josh. And the community of predatory fish keepers makes it smaller. If you hope to salvage any of this...walk away. Get some f*cking help. You are not the first young man to loose a father. Is this the way he would want you to act? Is this the legacy oh HIS choosing? Think about it Pal.
> 
> All this said, you know I still consider you a friend. And...from the heart...really hope you can pull it together. It's a fish forum Josh. Don't make another mistake.
> 
> Sam...Clay...guys...good luck. Stay focused and you'll be fine.
> [snapback]783721[/snapback]​


wise words mojo. josh, take a holliday dude.


----------



## armac

Sooo, now that we got that out of the way, will the site re-open or not?


----------



## captin howdey

wow. this is all like a day time drama,but real. thanks josh.


----------



## armac

P fish is back up


----------



## homebrewed

*give dave a hug*


----------



## Xenon

MoJo said:


> post pictures of used condoms,
> [snapback]783721[/snapback]​


_Used _condoms? Im still calling shens.


----------



## mechanic

Please people try and remember, it's just the internet.
Also it's about the hobby, not the drama.
Peace.
Eric


----------



## Peacock

elTwitcho said:


> Listen dick, in a perfectly sober state of mind you yourself claim to pull wheelies through traffic on the freeway so shut the f*ck up about harder consequences. You should have your balls fed to a pack of rabid mice and then put through a woodchipper feet first. From another person I might have listened to your viewpoint, but you are the worst kind of trash that puts innocent people at risk for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783245[/snapback]​


LOL!!!!

please dude.. sit down.


----------



## Peacock

pythonwill said:


> He was also responsible for deleteing Aqua-Addiction not long ago. some of you may feel sorry for him but thats exactly what he was gunning for with his post. Im not buying it, he knew what he did and plain didnt give a sh*t.
> My 2cents
> 
> Will
> [snapback]783576[/snapback]​


yep. josh is a back stabbing imature child.


----------



## Peacock

MoJo said:


> He's not wrong, Josh. At least not about the REAL stuff. Everyone...every forum is going to have infighting occasionally. The problem with you making statements like that is that you have lost all credibility. Your are the boy who yelled "Wolf", pal. You have fucked up and apologized more than most can remember.
> 
> You're the reason I stepped down as moderator at Pfish. With you doing your psycho-Josh shtick...I just couldn't in all good faith be associated. And that's a damn shame. I have considered you guys friends now for years....but like I explained to Clay, if you were the "owner" and continued to do crazy sh*t like hack sites, post pictures of used condoms, and just be crazy psycho guy...it wasn't for me. And all the hopes and dreams for the site would be inevitably dragging that bag of sh*t wherever it went. uh-uh.
> 
> So now. Your latest post...is this something you are going to remember? You going to be apologizing for this in two hours? It's really a small internet, Josh. And the community of predatory fish keepers makes it smaller. If you hope to salvage any of this...walk away. Get some f*cking help. You are not the first young man to loose a father. Is this the way he would want you to act? Is this the legacy oh HIS choosing? Think about it Pal.
> 
> All this said, you know I still consider you a friend. And...from the heart...really hope you can pull it together. It's a fish forum Josh. Don't make another mistake.
> 
> Sam...Clay...guys...good luck. Stay focused and you'll be fine.
> [snapback]783721[/snapback]​


nice job.


----------



## Peacock

armac said:


> How many times did you beg your way back into P fish? Shut up, when you grow up then you can speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783267[/snapback]​


Josh was one of the largest supporters of my banning.. he didnt want me back.

just as mojo.. these 2 probably stay up at night tossing and turning because they cant stop thinking about me being resurected.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

How did it go from Josh not remembering anything he did, to a few hours later giving a detailed account of his justification and reasoning for what he did?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

homebrewed said:


> *give dave a huge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783783[/snapback]​


Gives him a huge what


----------



## Peacock

One Bad Malafaala said:


> How did it go from Josh not remembering anything he did, to a few hours later giving a detailed account of his justification and reasoning for what he did?
> [snapback]783812[/snapback]​


exactly.. hes a f*cking pathological liar.


----------



## Peacock

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Gives him a huge what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783815[/snapback]​


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## CraigStables

Peacock, it looks like you arent too familiar with the new multi-quote function


----------



## Peacock

Peacock said:


> exactly.. hes a f*cking pathological liar.
> [snapback]783817[/snapback]​





Peacock said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> [snapback]783818[/snapback]​





CraigStables said:


> Peacock, it looks like you arent too familiar with the new multi-quote function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783821[/snapback]​


SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Mattias19

Just wanted to address the whole "removing me" bit. For a long stretch I wasn't around the site due to other commitments, and I wouldn't have taken anything personally if, at that time, other members of the staff had decided to remove the dead weight. So, do I really care if Clay, Josh, or Joe Blow wanted to trim things up? Nope. I would've done the same thing.

However, since that time I've been around the site constantly (for much of this past year) and have spent time -- off and on because of a move, a marriage and preparing for my first child -- working on a new design for the site along with static pages for other member & site features.

I completely agree with Mo on this, too. A lot of us felt after the AP fiasco that all of us were getting smeared through the mud because of the immature antics of Josh. We've all grown tired of covering for him, but Josh did the BEST thing for the site that he could've ever done 36 hours ago -- he freed up the rest of the staff to really get excited about this place since the prospect of our work getting crapped on by public image has been removed.


----------



## Peacock

Mattias19 said:


> Just wanted to address the whole "removing me" bit. For a long stretch I wasn't around the site due to other commitments, and I wouldn't have taken anything personally if, at that time, other members of the staff had decided to remove the dead weight. So, do I really care if Clay, Josh, or Joe Blow wanted to trim things up? Nope. I would've done the same thing.
> 
> However, since that time I've been around the site constantly (for much of this past year) and have spent time -- off and on because of a move, a marriage and preparing for my first child -- working on a new design for the site along with static pages for other member & site features.
> 
> I completely agree with Mo on this, too. A lot of us felt after the AP fiasco that all of us were getting smeared through the mud because of the immature antics of Josh. We've all grown tired of covering for him, but Josh did the BEST thing for the site that he could've ever done 36 hours ago -- he freed up the rest of the staff to really get excited about this place since the prospect of our work getting crapped on by public image has been removed.
> [snapback]783832[/snapback]​


you allways lurked in the shadows.. agreed.


----------



## Scrappy

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Peacock

scrappydoo said:


> *grabs popcorn*
> [snapback]783848[/snapback]​


befor your time youngster.


----------



## Mattias19

Heh -- I think everything between all the staff is great now, IMO. It is for me. All the things that were issues magically disappeared when Josh pulled the plug and removed himself completely from everything.


----------



## Peacock

Mattias19 said:


> Heh -- I think everything between all the staff is great now, IMO. It is for me. All the things that were issues magically disappeared when Josh pulled the plug and removed himself completely from everything.
> [snapback]783857[/snapback]​


good.


----------



## DragonCharm

Mattias19 said:


> A lot of us felt after the AP fiasco that all of us were getting smeared through the mud because of the immature antics of Josh. We've all grown tired of covering for him, but Josh did the BEST thing for the site that he could've ever done 36 hours ago -- he freed up the rest of the staff to really get excited about this place since the prospect of our work getting crapped on by public image has been removed.
> [snapback]783832[/snapback]​


During WWII it was hard not to hate Germany because of the actions of Hitler. After the war we all realized that the people of Gernany were good people tarnished by one man leading it all.

Ps- I just noted the irony of using Hitler as an example describing Josh. Best unintentional humor all day.


----------



## Scrappy

Peacock said:


> befor your time youngster.
> [snapback]783852[/snapback]​


I'm watching drama in the am.


----------



## Xenon

Mattias has a phat ass piranha tank.


----------



## Peacock

DragonCharm said:


> During WWII it was hard not to hate Germany because of the actions of Hitler. After the war we all realized that the people of Gernany were good people tarnished by one man leading it all.
> 
> Ps- I just noted the irony of using Hitler as an example describing Josh. Best unintentional humor all day.
> [snapback]783865[/snapback]​


LOL


----------



## MoJo

Peacock said:


> Josh was one of the largest supporters of my banning.. he didnt want me back.
> 
> just as mojo.. these 2 probably stay up at night tossing and turning because they cant stop thinking about me being resurected.
> [snapback]783805[/snapback]​


Neal...get over yourself. I could care less what you say or do. If you think I loose sleep over it...you couldn't be MORE wrong. Did it ever occur to you that being the "class clown" no one will ever take you seriously? You're a bad joke.

^end of line....


----------



## Peacock

MoJo said:


> Neal...get over yourself. I could care less what you say or do. If you think I loose sleep over it...you couldn't be MORE wrong. Did it ever occur to you that being the "class clown" no one will ever take you seriously? You're a bad joke.
> 
> ^end of line....
> [snapback]783887[/snapback]​


----------



## Mattias19

Xenon said:


> Mattias has a phat ass piranha tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783875[/snapback]​


Lol... I just realized how out of date my sig is. There's a few additions, removals, and they're all much, much bigger.


----------



## CraigStables

Mattias19 said:


> Lol... I just realized how out of date my sig is. There's a few additions, removals, and they're all much, much bigger.
> [snapback]783900[/snapback]​


I feel pics are needed, as sounds like a nice set-up


----------



## homebrewed

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Gives him a huge what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783815[/snapback]​












no seriously i accidently put an "e" at the end of that one


----------



## dracofish

Mattias19 said:


> I completely agree with Mo on this, too. A lot of us felt after the AP fiasco that all of us were getting smeared through the mud because of the immature antics of Josh. We've all grown tired of covering for him, but Josh did the BEST thing for the site that he could've ever done 36 hours ago -- he freed up the rest of the staff to really get excited about this place since the prospect of our work getting crapped on by public image has been removed.
> [snapback]783832[/snapback]​


I also agree with Mo. I would like to set one thing straight however. I noticed in one of Josh's posts about hacking my board that he claims he was given a password. I'd like to know who gave it to him, considering that it was MY password that was used to access our admin cp and I sure as sh*t didn't give it to him. Hmmmm. I was the one that was foolish enough to use the same password that I had on Pfish thinking that nobody would stoop to such levels. Apparently I was wrong. I will never make the same mistake again. Even so, what gives him the right to crack my password on Pfish to even try and use it on my board in hopes that it would work? Also, he claims that he "discovered" a coup. A coup of what? Pfish? Yeah, right...mkay. Private forums are there for a reason...because things could get taken the wrong way (and we shouldn't even try and pretend that it doesn't go both ways). Not to mention the fact that things were taken completely out of context, changed around, and imbellished on by the attacker. Look at what Josh has said about me, my family, and my board. How do you think we should feel about him? We at one time considered him a friend and even hung out once and then one day we find out that he's claiming that we're scheming for his destruction and supposedly hired a stalker to hurt his mom. What kind of a person would wish cancer and a painful death on someone? Mkay...crazy much? All for what? Because we started another board that wasn't even started because of Pfish? I didn't even want involvement in another board until Rich was approached by our parter and he talked me into it. I do understand now, however, that it was Josh that made Pfish out to be the "enemy," and not the rest of the staff. He did a very good job of tarnishing an otherwise good board's name. I hope that good name can be restored so all this crap can just end so we can all get along.


----------



## homebrewed

Neal
I pushed for you ban getting banned probably more then Josh, and I'm thinking about bring back that campaign again. This is a very serious situations and you've contributed nothing but rediculous remarks about stuff you have no idea about, much like 90% of the stuff you post anywhere. Until you learn any sort of respect and self control, you will always be a neucence. 
Seems as though you haven't learned a thing from your numerous bannings from nearly every fishboard.

Sorry for that quick rant everyone

Tim

ps this here:


> I decided that the domain name and the forum was mine. It was taken form me during duress. So, I removed the database, as it belonged to nobody but me. Predatoryfish.net is mine. So is the property on the dedicated server. I can do what I want with it.


smacks of Adrian Martinez


----------



## DragonCharm

Maybe Josh is Adrian. Has he ever used the word "ese?"


----------



## Peacock

homebrewed said:


> Neal
> I pushed for you ban getting banned probably more then Josh, and I'm thinking about bring back that campaign again. This is a very serious situations and you've contributed nothing but rediculous remarks about stuff you have no idea about, much like 90% of the stuff you post anywhere. Until you learn any sort of respect and self control, you will always be a neucence.
> Seems as though you haven't learned a thing from your numerous bannings from nearly every fishboard.
> 
> Sorry for that quick rant everyone
> 
> Tim
> ps this here:
> smacks of Adrian Martinez
> [snapback]783930[/snapback]​

















thats some 2 faced sh*t right there.... oh well. i guess you really cant trust anyone now days.


----------



## BraveHeart007

So the whole funeral dirge about deleting the sever by accident comes out to be bs. What a boldface lier......

Can it get more childish


----------



## Peacock

BraveHeart007 said:


> Can it get more childish
> [snapback]783945[/snapback]​


i have a good feeling it will.


----------



## Xenon

BraveHeart007 said:


> Can it get more childish
> [snapback]783945[/snapback]​


Unfortunatly, it most likely will.


----------



## DragonCharm

Xenon said:


> Unfortunatly, it most likely will.
> [snapback]783949[/snapback]​


Hmmm.....

In before the lock.


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

Childish...probably. But, he has given up the domain name. The game is over for him. His best hope is to start one somewhere else, with another name. Predfish is in different hands for good IMO.


----------



## homebrewed

> thats some 2 faced sh*t right there.... oh well.


2 faced? Not at all.
Remember all those times you chatted with me telling me you've changed and asked what you could do to get back on the board? I helped you out and I talked to people about bringing you back on several occasions thinking you had changed... but really you haven't, and its been a slap in the face over and over again for anyone whos put any sort of faith in you.

2 faced... LOL



> i guess you really cant trust anyone now days


You sure can't. I've put my trust in you many times and have been let down many times. Hell, I'll probably pitty you down the road again and think maybe you learned something. I'm a sucker like that, and you sure have taken advantage of that many times.

once again sorry, this will be my last post about neal here.


----------



## Peacock

homebrewed said:


> 2 faced? Not at all.
> Remember all those times you chatted with me telling me you've changed and asked what you could do to get back on the board? I helped you out and I talked to people about bringing you back on several occasions thinking you had changed... but really you haven't, and its been a slap in the face over and over again for anyone whos put any sort of faith in you.
> 
> 2 faced... LOL
> You sure can't. I've put my trust in you many times and have been let down many times. Hell, I'll probably pitty you down the road again and think maybe you learned something. I'm a sucker like that, and you sure have taken advantage of that many times.
> 
> once again sorry, this will be my last post about neal here.
> [snapback]783954[/snapback]​


well. 2 peas in a pod then i suspect.


----------



## DragonCharm

You 2 should get a room or start another thread.


----------



## homebrewed

Don't ever compare me to you.


----------



## Xenon

Josh said:


> I decided that the domain name and the forum was mine. It was taken form me during duress. So, I removed the database, as it belonged to nobody but me. Predatoryfish.net is mine. So is the property on the dedicated server. I can do what I want with it. However, my domains disappeared out of my account, only to be told that I was being given $1700 and to f*ck off. This wasn't acceptable. So, I shut it down, and will be getting the dolman name back. I mistook this as being a group of friends, not a business venture. Now, we play business. Pfish is done. I suggest that you all move on. Watch in the future for pfish to become a totally different entity.
> 
> Clay, seriously, screw you. You wanted Dave out. You wanted Matthias out. You wanted neo out. You wanted run out. When a lot of those people left, you left yourself blame free. You are a liar, a cheat, and a confidence trickster. And you also have an incredibly hairless body. You are a backstabbing piece of sh*t that will tell you one thing, and then go tell someone else another. You claim you wanted a democratic system, but because mad when people started to speak up. This democracy thing doesn't work clay. The board was finished due to the staff infighting. If I had kept it as a dictatorship from the first, it would be just like pfury, in the clear. Anyhow, the server is paid for by me, I registered the domain, and I want them back. I also want my picture directory back. You can keep the forum, whatever you can resurrect from it. I'm off to start new things with predatoryfish.net, So, I ask that you hand the domain name back over, and do what you need to do.
> 
> My god, everyone I've met is right about you. You are a snake, who is only out to benefit yourself. Just............. die
> [snapback]783712[/snapback]​


Good to know that you find it so easy to lie to me to my face (well, phone). That Ambien story was just plain silly to begin with.


----------



## Peacock

homebrewed said:


> Don't ever compare me to you.
> [snapback]783964[/snapback]​


Hah!!! LOL. cant believe you home. seriously dude.


----------



## Xenon

Peacock said:


> Hah!!! LOL. cant believe you home. seriously dude.
> [snapback]783966[/snapback]​


Neal, shut up. Please.


----------



## jharrison

Bottom line ....if Josh was sorry, we would have our cash back!
Nice to know he bought whores with the money I sent in for the raffle!


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

I would not want that recorded for all time. He bought whores with the money? WTF?


----------



## DragonCharm

Bout time he got some ass though.......


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

Yes, that is a good thing. Is there an ass fund we can donate to? I'm game.


----------



## Xenon

allamericanpitbulls said:


> Yes, that is a good thing. Is there an ass fund we can donate to? I'm game.
> [snapback]783998[/snapback]​


new at PFury.

"Ass Raffle"

Motto: "Down with fish, up with hos"


----------



## jharrison

Xenon said:


> new at PFury.
> 
> "Ass Raffle"
> 
> Motto: "Down with fish, up with hos"
> [snapback]783999[/snapback]​


Would shipping be included?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls

I'm sorry, I came up with it first. AP will be holding an ass raffle next month. Shipping will not be included....but hopefully there will be ass availiable in your area. Also, for people like me, who live in West Virginia...driving is an option.


----------



## DragonCharm

As Snoop says: "Hoes down, G's up."


----------



## Xenon

jharrison said:


> Would shipping be included?
> [snapback]784002[/snapback]​


You know it. We will stow away the whores in the wheel wells of 747s and hope for the best. You however, will have to arrange for transportation at the airport.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Too much Dharma!

To the the folks at pFish a big welcome aboard and best wishes to the new website.


----------



## nitrofish

this whole situation makes me sick.


----------



## x-J-x

P-Fury is a refugee camp...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

It is a very unfortunate situation.....however, I have seen a lot of good come out of this already...I hope this trend continues.


----------



## o snap its eric

its about time people have spoken up. Its already been known that pfish has a lot of curruption. It makes me really sick how people(josh) are so sick to the point where they have to playing chidlish games over the phone and in person to only make the other party think that they are working for the better but the real motive is to take over the other. Get a life Josh. There is more than the internet. There is no need to any backstabbing or negative alternate movtive. These boards are for people to help out one another.

Josh, do what you will with pfish. Real hobbyist and followers will go to the right site. I hope Clay,NN,Socria,Mojo,Neo and others will produce a alternate board what will surpass what was predatoryfish.

BTW: i dont think you ever contruibute to the pfish advice section that was worth reading and taken seriously. All your good for is the occansional laugh and the use of your server.


----------



## ghostnote

Xnenon look what you did.. this is your fault.. 
its like jerry springer but worse.

then again.. kudos on never letting this kind of drama happen on Pfury..


----------



## o snap its eric

ghostnote said:


> Xnenon look what you did.. this is your fault..
> its like jerry springer but worse.
> 
> then again.. kudos on never letting this kind of drama happen on Pfury..
> [snapback]784434[/snapback]​


How is this Xenon's fault. If anything i thank him for starting this because the public needs to know!


----------



## piranha45

it was sarcasm


----------



## o snap its eric

oh


----------



## Judazzz

o snap its eric said:


> its about time people have spoken up.


Yeah, maybe so, but does PFury need to be the place where to dump dirty loundry?
We offer an opportunity to the Predfishers to keep their members up-to-date about what's going on with their site - that doesn't mean we need to be the stage of any virtual battles.

Just my opinion, though...


----------



## Jewelz

I'm just glad P45 is back


----------



## ghostnote

o snap its eric said:


> How is this Xenon's fault. If anything i thank him for starting this because the public needs to know!
> [snapback]784438[/snapback]​





piranha45 said:


> it was sarcasm
> [snapback]784488[/snapback]​


Yeah.. it was.. sorry if i didnt note it before..


----------



## Xenon

piranha45 said:


> it was sarcasm
> [snapback]784488[/snapback]​


----------



## trashcan79

What an intense session of reading. I haven't read this much since high school. Things look good at Pfish, with the exception of the one month lag! Glad it is back up though. I didn't know what to do with myself yesterday!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## BoomerSub

Who's Dave? I know who all the rest are, but I've never heard of Dave.

-PK


----------



## DrewBoOty

BoomerSub said:


> Who's Dave? I know who all the rest are, but I've never heard of Dave.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]785552[/snapback]​


Slylie.


----------



## BoomerSub

Oh, that Dave. Forgot about him for a bit. No offense intended, Dave.

-PK


----------



## slylie

BoomerSub said:


> Oh, that Dave. Forgot about him for a bit. No offense intended, Dave.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]785557[/snapback]​


----------



## Xenon

slylie said:


> [snapback]785604[/snapback]​


I







you Dave.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Dave is da man!


----------



## DrewBoOty

Dave is having my child. ART really does work.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Drew said:


> Dave is having my child. ART really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]786949[/snapback]​










Well we know who the bitch was in the relationship.


----------



## Xenon

Lets put this thread behind us.

Closed.


----------

